
Working out helps cure colds - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/25/health/nutrition/25best.html?_r=1&em
======
jmah
Not sure about the title. It appears to help you feel a bit better, but not
cure the cold.

"The investigators found no difference in symptoms between the group that
exercised and the one that rested. And there was no difference in the time it
took to recover from the colds. But when the exercisers assessed their
symptoms, Dr. Kaminsky said, 'people said they felt O.K. and, in some cases,
they actually felt better.'"

~~~
lanaer
Yeah. The entire message of the studies seems to be that colds don’t reduce
your physical performance, and that exercise makes you feel better (I don’t
think you necessarily need to be sick first for exercise to let you feel
better…)

------
12ren
Very helpful, as I always get a cold when I start to exercise again, and end
up giving it away.

Also, colds being a phenomenally successful disease, I wonder if not impairing
the mobility of its victims is part of the reason?
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/paul_ewald_asks_can_we_do...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/paul_ewald_asks_can_we_domesticate_germs.html)
[video]

------
anthonyrubin
This sounds similar to the advice I've always heard: continue exercising if
your symptoms are above your neck.

